# Crew needed Sunday Freeport



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Heading offshore out of Freeport Sunday. We will meet at Kirby Marina at 6:00 and shove off at 6:30. The plan is to head 40 miles south in search of snapper and kings as well as whatever else we can find. 

The boat is a 23' sport cat with all of the proper safety items including EPIRB.

We will burn around 80-100 gallons of gas with a total crew of 4. I want to be back at the dock at 3:00, after cleaning boat/fish we will be done around 5:00

If interested, send a PM.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

crew is full.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

disregard last. I still need one.


----------

